# Cairo Dock



## El_Barto (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello, I am quite new to all of this ..

I am running 8.1 on AMD64

I installed Cairo Dock + the plugins with portsnap `# pkg_add -r cairo-dock` and `# pkg_add -r cairo-dock-plugins`

I pressed the button *Launch Cairo-Dock on startup* in the menu.
Apparently there is no way to undo this, I have been looking everywhere and apparently Cairo uses the first time it has been booted as standard mode for all the times there after.

now Cairo Dock starts also when the system boots and each time I get the annoying message about OpenGL : 


```
Do you want to activate OpenGL ?
(To not show this dialog, launch the dock from the Application menu,
or with the -o option to force OpenGL and -c to force cairo.)
```

I have not found how to do *the -o option to force OpenGL and -c to force cairo* as I do not understand what they mean with this.

The problem is that Cairo is booting in OpenGL mode and also in the non OpenGL mode + the annoying message at the same time.

I did a package uninstall with `# pkg_delete cairo ...` but this does not help after reinstalling. It keeps somewhere all the settings.

I someone able to tell me how to delete the complete settings of this package so I can do a complete fresh install

thanks for you help


----------



## swa (Nov 18, 2010)

Take a look in your home dir ~/.config
There should be a folder cairo-dock, just rename or delete to reset your settings.


----------



## El_Barto (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank!

I am running KDE4 and indeed when enabling *Show hidden folders* I found the config folder for Cairo-Dock.
I did a fresh reinstall, but for some reason I just keep on having the annoying pop-up if I want to enable OpenGL despite the fact I started the OpenGL version of Cairo-Dock. I am stuck at this one right now.

Package version at Ports is 2.1.3.9 while the current Cairo-Dock version is 2.2.0. I guess some problems are solved in the new version. I will wait till this one arrives in the Ports.


----------



## El_Barto (Nov 19, 2010)

I have found what they meant with the *-o option to force OpenGL and -c to force cairo*

see link

you have to enter in terminal (not as root as it will not work) either
`$ cairo-dock -o`
or
`$ cairo-dock -c`
or
`$ cairo-dock`

the problems are that all these commands come with a shitload of errors and failed messages and on the moment you close Terminal, Cairo Dock closes too so none of these commands are usuable.


----------

